# Puppy Obedience Class



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Tomorrow is the day that my little girl goes to her first day of school. I guess this must be how all mother's feel on their children's first day. 

--I don't want anyone to beat up on my kid.
--I want her to do well so I'll be proud of her.
--I hope *I* don't embarrass her.
--I hope no one yells at my baby.
--No one better sniff her butt!


I'm pretty sure my husband thinks that this is going to be obedience school for ME.







I am the worst at making Noelle do anything she doesn't want to do. But, I do want to have a good little girl, so this is something we really need to do. Wish us luck!

"I'm going WHERE, Mommy?"


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

She is so cute.I hope all goes well.

Sassy is an obedience school dropout because another doggie was trying to bully the other dogs around. After the 3rd class and even after bringing it to the instructors attention I promptly scooped Sassy up and asked for a refund (which I got.) There was a Jack Russel Terrier in the class who thought he was supposed to literally walk OVER the top of Sassy. She was terrified. So I taught her myself at home.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

I took my little Sophie for her first class a couple weeks ago(missed this Monday, we are on vacation) the instructor didn't yell at her or anything but because she is a little shy, she didn't include her with the other dogs which I didn't like. She is doing ok with the sit and come but the probem I have is that she will do good in the house and when I take her outside to practice, she wants to run off. I guess that is the "puppy" in her so I will continue to train on the inside.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I am anxious to hear how her day went. Matilda needs to go, but I am afraid there will be large dogs there. Maybe I will change my mind after I hear how your baby does.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> I am anxious to hear how her day went. Matilda needs to go, but I am afraid there will be large dogs there. Maybe I will change my mind after I hear how your baby does.[/B]


You might inquire as to whether or not they has a "small dogs only" class. That is what Sassy was in....."small puppy only." I just did not count on a Jack Russell and a Westie twice her size.


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

Snowball & I are almost to the end of our 10 week dog training class. In the beginning they had the small dogs and big dogs separated - but now we are all together and the big dogs act better than the small dogs (mine included!) I wanted Snowball in the class to learn how to walk on a leash without pulling. He is doing great with everything except "down", he needs to lay down and stay there. It is a dominance issue with him, he still thinks he's boss! I really like the instructors of the class, they are very knowledgeable about training. I did need to get Snowball a training collar from them because I couldn't find a small enough one at Petco. It isn't a chain, it is made from cloth. In the class before us their is a 11 month old Bull Mastiff that is just gorgeous, and his owner is training him with a dinky show collar!! Just hilarious!

Bev & Snowball


----------



## Bailey Luda (Feb 14, 2006)

> Snowball & I are almost to the end of our 10 week dog training class. In the beginning they had the small dogs and big dogs separated - but now we are all together and the big dogs act better than the small dogs (mine included!) I wanted Snowball in the class to learn how to walk on a leash without pulling. He is doing great with everything except "down", he needs to lay down and stay there. It is a dominance issue with him, he still thinks he's boss! I really like the instructors of the class, they are very knowledgeable about training. I did need to get Snowball a training collar from them because I couldn't find a small enough one at Petco. It isn't a chain, it is made from cloth. In the class before us their is a 11 month old Bull Mastiff that is just gorgeous, and his owner is training him with a dinky show collar!! Just hilarious!
> 
> Bev & Snowball[/B]



*What kind of class are they in? Petsmart or otherwise?* Looking to get Bailey in one now that my classes are done for the summer but hesitant about the Petsmart classes if they are worth it here but unfortunately I have limited options.


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Shayna and I are doing a Puppy Headstart, which is a private one-on-one class. It feels more like a counseling session for us. The trainer designed a program for us, based on OUR schedule (we work about 9 hrs a day, and we have a dog walker come in). We're Cesar Millan fans, and we've been watching the _Dog Whisperer_ even before we got our little one (I even went to one of his seminars here in DC). So, we already knew and taught Shayna certain things: e.g. not to walk in front of us; not to go in/out doors before us; not to comfort her when she is crying or being agressive as it only reinforces that behavior, etc. Still, we gave Shayna too much freedom around the house, and she started having accidents (pee & poop). Our last Puppy Headstart session felt like a remedial training program for us (not our puppy).

Even if you enroll in a group class, you might just want to look into private sessions with the trainer (if you like him/her, that is). Also, our breeder panicked when I told her we had enrolled Shayna in a puppy class. She said one of her puppies was killed by a bigger dog in one of these classes. It would be BEST if you were in a class with mostly small dogs. If it cannot be helped, do keep your eye out for the other dogs and owners. If there are dogs/owners there which really have no control over their dogs, then be VERY careful. Check to see that the trainer(s) are able to handle any misbehaving dogs/owners. If any dogs -- small or big -- do go after your little one, it is best not to panic and in a calm assertive way remove your dog from the situation. Remember, yelling does not help. If the other owner yells, it quite often makes the situation worse, so you need to act quickly. 

Most of all, have fun with it! If you are anxious and worried about the class, then your little one must sense this and may act a certain way to try and protect you. Relax, be alert and have fun!!!

[attachment=6063:attachment]


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=188512
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Snowball is enrolled in the Twin Ports Dog Training class. They have been around for many years, all of the instructors are volunteers. I am really impressed with the class. Some of the rules are: no sniffing, no peeing on cars or the building, must attend at least 8 of the 10 classes, if you have a female dog in heat they still encourage you to come without your dog and I can't remember all of them. I didn't even check into the Petco classes because this organization has such a good reputation.


Bev & Snowball


----------



## kkrize (Feb 4, 2006)

Deja is nearing the end of her level 2 class. Level 1 was learning the basics: sit, down, stay, come, and leave it. Level 2 includes, sit/stay out of sight, sit/stay with distractions, commends with hand signals only, walk camly on leash without pulling, walking on leash, stop, down position and then walk (walk, down, walk, down), stand/stay (for grooming), come when distracted (either with another dog or a bone), and we are also doing some off- leash insturctions. It was so cute when we were doing the sit/stay out of sight command. We used cars in the parking lot as the obstacle. The instructor told me that when I stood on the other side of the car, Deja would look under the car to see if she could see my feet. Deja is in a class of 8 other dogs. The other seven dogs include: two shepards, a border collie, a pug, a terrier mix, another mid sized dog (rare dog breed with difficult name), and a scottie. I have to say that I was a little concerned at first but, so far, I have not had a single incident of any other dog picking on Deja even though she is clearly the smallest in her class at 4.8 pounds. Frequently, all the dogs are in a down/stay position in a circle and the owners are many, many feet away during this exercise. Of all the dogs, she likes the border collie best.

I have to say that my experience has been very good. I think the instructor is excellent (she manages to interject humor into every session). She has told me that a lot of owners of toy breeds think they don't need to give obiedience training but she feels every dog needs to know good manners and, most importantly, need to respond IMMEDIATELY to "come" and "leave it". It could save their lives. She feels Deja is doing great...that she is able to keep up with the pace of the class. When Deja was having trouble with the "down" command, she told me a trick for very small dogs (they are already so close to the ground that the usual method often doesn't work. She told me to sit on the floor with my knees bent and pull the treat under my legs...when Deja crawls under my legs to get the treat repeat the "down" command. It worked like a charm! Also, it is common when going from a sit to a down position for the dog to "crawl" into the position. She told me to try the command on stairs or some surface where the dog cannot crawl forward. For anybody considering classes, I would do my homework first. The right instructor makes a world of differnece!!!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey was in puppy training, older puppy, Level 1 and Level 2 clicker training classes. Once she has her surgery and heals we will be back in training classes. Lacey loved it! She didn't like the other dogs. She didn't want to make friends, or smell butts, She was the cutest little thing in the class! Everyone would stop to watch her. The most dogs we have had in class was 4 and they were all bigger dogs, most came from the local humane society so they were all mixed. She was the only little dog in the class but she did fine. I did let it be known that if a dog was there that couldn't or wouldn't be good then Lacey would not be near them. She was so small compared to them that I wasn't taking any chances.

Training classes were one of the best things I have done for her. She is well behaved but I have noticed that now that I'm not working with her she is regressing a little. Vet wants her quiet until after the surgery so we haven't been outside working on our walking around cones and jumping.


----------



## Skippy4Us (Feb 20, 2006)

> Tomorrow is the day that my little girl goes to her first day of school. I guess this must be how all mother's feel on their children's first day.
> 
> --I don't want anyone to beat up on my kid.
> --I want her to do well so I'll be proud of her.
> ...


I'm wishing Noelle the best..Let us know how she does as I've been thinking about Obedience classes for Skippy..I still don't know for sure though..Is there anything in particular you are looking for in the class? My biggest thing is trying to get him from jumping onto my tables.But i'm not sure if one of those classes would help..well anyway good luck!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks for all the well-wishes and advice everyone. Good advice for me to not get nervous so Noelle doesn't feel my anxiety. But -- with her personality -- little chance of anyone or anydog intimidating her. Although, who knows? She may be an entirely different dog than she is at home and around the neighborhood.

We're going to a private school that was recommended by a couple of people I work with -- I'm not sure how many will be in the class. The two PetSmart classes I observed really didn't impress me much. It may have just been the luck of the draw on the days I was observing. 

All I know is that she needs some manners.







Because we had to rescue her so young (6 weeks old) she didn't have her momma around to tell her "No, young lady - you don't bite the hand that feeds you!" or "Hey! Listen to me when I'm talking to you." Stuff like that. With my husband and I both working full time, we need some help. I hate having to scold her for the few hours I get to be with her at night after work and in the morning. (Can you tell wherein lie the problems??)









I'll hope to report in that Noelle got a good report card tonight.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh, Noelle is so precious! It sounds like you have a good situation with the training. With PetsMart, like anything, it is the trainer not the store that counts. We had puppy obedience at PetsMart and the trainer was wonderful. Of course, she fell in love with Pico and that helped. She could see he didn't like his tush in contact with the cold floor so she put him on her carpeted table for sit and down/stay. And she put the three small dogs in a playpen together for "playtime" so they wouldn't get run over by the larger puppies. Pico was the shyest but he improved so much that he won the award for "Most improved" and she called him "my little shy guy".

I can't wait to hear how your sessions go with Noelle.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

> I am anxious to hear how her day went. Matilda needs to go, but I am afraid there will be large dogs there. Maybe I will change my mind after I hear how your baby does.[/B]


I took Sophie this Monday after we came back from vacation and I was very frustrated. The class is small but not the dogs, except for Sophie. When I took her in, tow larger puppies, about 24inches high decided they needed a new toy and we had to swoop her up, me and the instructor because they were too rough. I am thinking of asking her vet for some other help as she is not doing as well as the big boys because she is very intimidated by them and doesn't do like she she do with her training. I am very sad as I want her to be the good little girl.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Well, I have to say that Noelle is getting mixed reviews at puppy obedience class. She's doing pretty darn well with her 'assignments': she can Sit; Down; Place (get on her cot); Come; Let's Go (walk on a loose leash).














I think she'd do ANYTHING to get the nasty treats they use -- Pupperoni's. I'm going to take her healthy treats next week.

She won't "Give" (drop her toy when playing Tug-0f-War) and she's still biting us (not hard) whenever she feels like it.







I actually think she's more aggressive than she was a month ago. 

She does LOVE the class -- she thinks it's a party, not school, and she is not intimidated by any of the dogs ... there are about 15 dogs in the class (too many). The dogs range in size from smaller than Noelle (a MinPin) all the way up to a Doberman and a German Shepard. Noelle will go up to each and every one of them and bark at them and try to play with them -- we really have to watch HER -- not the other pups. 

The teacher wants to work with her one-on-one for a day and see what the biting and growling is all about -- so this will happen Thursday before the next class. This trainer's first dog was a Maltese and now she's a nationally known dog trainer - so hopefully this will work out well for Noelle. 

I'd say that Noelle's Mid-Term grade is a "B". I'm really proud of her and just hope we can get to the bottom of the biting.


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

It's time for Ella and I to go to class to! haha


----------

